

Ask HN: Reverse thinking Google+, what's still missing? - tilt

So, while everyone is buzzing around the Google+ new effort into Social market and its amazing features I was asking myself instead: "has Google failed again learning from Facebook?".<p>Facebook has got us hooked up into it because it's a gigantic messaging platform (aka address book). Its "sharing" and "being open" part are not only lame but a well worked PR campaign. Facebook, still, has failed at taking over our Emails.<p>Now let's look at Google+, what's their solution? 
We got Huddle for Group Messaging and as Google+ Cheat Sheet point out we can privately share messages. Is this really a solution for nowdays messaging?
If you browse over people's profiles looking for some sort of PM what you got so far is a "Send an email" (I didn't signup with a Gmail account) widget. And that's only if you have people in your circles and they shared their address.<p>You might point out that they're trying to defend one of their good assets, Gmail.<p>OR<p>Looking at Gmail incoming new layout the next "Facebook's killer" App is really going to be an integrated Gmail-like system or Gmail itself (for existing Gmail accounts).<p>Think about it: Social == (layered) Communication != Sharing.<p>What's missing next?
======
senthilnayagam
they have created circles or profile types, now they provide a option to
switch to that circle. from office to friend mode to golf mode, context and
priorities should change based on what circle you are in.

group behavior seems to be OK, but need to improve one to one context driven
communication and collaboration tools

